# How soon after implantation did you get symptoms?



## Xpecta

I had spotting about 3 days ago, which was about 8 days after ovulation. My period is due in about 3 days. Last night I ate pretty late, and then was nauseous and woke up feeling worse and have felt gross All day! The last time I felt like this was when I was pregnant with my daughter. Took a test ( Early, I know) and it was negative. Just wondering. We Are NTNP at this point.


----------



## PrincessMommy

I felt nausea about a week after conception.. So I believe it's possible :p


----------



## WantsALittle1

The day of implantation I got a strong hot flash in one ear that lasted for 10-15 minutes. The same thing happened with DD over a year ago :) I've never had hot flashes otherwise, so they are my pregnancy 'tell.'


----------



## Xpecta

WantsALittle1, that's really interesting that that happens to you! I wish I had a tell take sign. I've been pregnant 4 times, and never know that I am! 

PrincessMommy, how long after that did you get a positive test? I took another one holiday with my fmu, and still negative.


----------



## wannabenewmum

I had a bloody cm at 10 dpo and got a posistive result 13 dpo my first recorded nausea( yep I wrote it all down lol ) was 12dpo 
I believe anythings possible best of luck


----------



## Celesse

The way I see it you need the hormones in your system to have symptoms otherwise there is nothing to cause symptoms. And if the hormones are in your system chances are a test will show positive.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Xpecta, keep an eye out for a 'tell' with this PG! I bet you have one!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I waited until the day of my missed period to test... I conceived on the 18th of may (or so I figure) I tested on the 5th of June


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I know the exact moment my baby implanted! My boobs hurt 3 days before implantation and I had a bit of nausea before af was due as well... Test again tomorrow, and results may be different!

Good luck!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I wish I knew the exact moment! I started ovulating on the 17th I think. I'm so irregular I can hardly tell (I used my pink pad to help me) I'm anywhere from 29-37 days so it SUCKS trying to figure out! But you know those little guys can stay up in us for a few days so I'm guessing it was from the 18th-23rd somewhere :p


----------



## Xpecta

WantsALittle1 said:


> Xpecta, keep an eye out for a 'tell' with this PG! I bet you have one!



Well, I know for 3 of them, I had implantation bleeding. I had no idea I had pregnant with my last one though. 

I'm going to test again tomorrow with fmu. With it being Fathers Day, I would LOVE to tell my husband tomorrow if I am! 

Thank you all for your replies! I HATE this not knowing time!

Also, do any of you know anything about Cervical Positioning? Mine is high up right now, but it's supposed to be low right before the period right? I know all women are different, but as a general rule right?


----------



## georgebaby1

this time ive had cramps and twinges since 7dpo with lower backache.i had bad gas and heartburn from 10dpo and got 3 negatives until I got my :bfp: today when af was due at 12dpo


----------



## georgebaby1

Xpecta said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Xpecta, keep an eye out for a 'tell' with this PG! I bet you have one!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I know for 3 of them, I had implantation bleeding. I had no idea I had pregnant with my last one though.
> 
> I'm going to test again tomorrow with fmu. With it being Fathers Day, I would LOVE to tell my husband tomorrow if I am!
> 
> Thank you all for your replies! I HATE this not knowing time!
> 
> Also, do any of you know anything about Cervical Positioning? Mine is high up right now, but it's supposed to be low right before the period right? I know all women are different, but as a general rule right?Click to expand...

as a rule its low for af but it changes throughout the day. I had a lot of creamy cm aswell which isn't normal for me when af is coming


----------



## Sweety21

For me I had hot flashes, sore throat, eye twitches (yes you read that correct) and runny nose before 12dpo. That is when I got implantation bleeding. So, symptoms can be earlier for some people.


----------



## Xpecta

Yeah, Its hard to tell with the cervix, I just know that usually I can feel it when we dtd at this time of month, but I can't these last two days. 


I really don't know. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Xpecta

Hey, so just an update, I tested today and got a very fair positive, but it's definitely there!! :D


----------



## WantsALittle1

Oh my goodness congratulations honey! Can we see that :bfp: ?!

H&H 9!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Louise88

I got symptoms pretty quick my boobs went massive after about a week! I'd convinced myself I must have been further along but seems I'm not. With my daughter it took 2-3 weeks xx


----------



## cruise

I have a bunch of telltale signs. It begins with 3 days of IC, exactly 3 days, immediately followed by sore nipples which aren't present in ovulatory cycles. 

Then, on 10dpo or thereabouts, in ovulatory cycles, I am ravenous. In pregnancy cycles, I'm not hungry at all and don't want rich foods. 

Also, on 10dpo, I feel "heavy" ovaries, pregnancy or nonpregnancy that are sometimes tender when I move around. With both chems, this pain disappeared quickly. With this current pregnancy, I still feel them from time to time. :thumbup:

So far, it's been a progression -- lack of hunger turned into nausea and more food restrictions. :flower:

The only "super pregnant" sign that appeared suddenly was the cramps. Not AF cramps, just... weird cramps, can't explain 'em.


----------



## Xpecta

https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m633/Xpecta/IMG_20130617_124843.jpg


There's the test. It looks really good in the picture compared to when I very first Looked at it!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Beautiful BFP!!!! :) :) :) Congrats!


----------



## Xpecta

Thank you!!


----------



## Sweety21

Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Xpecta

Thank you! I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## mel28nicole

Sweety21 and Xpecta you guys had implantation bleeding? What was yours like and how many days before your AF did you get it? I think I may have had IB but I'm five days late and still getting a BFN lol. Just trying to find some answers I guess


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Didnt get one symptom til 6 weeks..first had nausea...at 8 weeks the vomiting started and they put me on zofran for the rest of the pregnancy because i was sick every.single.day until i delivered!


----------



## Sweety21

mel28nicole said:


> Sweety21 and Xpecta you guys had implantation bleeding? What was yours like and how many days before your AF did you get it? I think I may have had IB but I'm five days late and still getting a BFN lol. Just trying to find some answers I guess

Hi,

Mine was 3-4 days before af was due. I had it around 11 or 12 dpo, first day only on toilet paper when i wiped(2times), 2nd day 2-3 drops which reached my panty and 3rd again only on wiping(1time ). Everytime it was brownish. It happened around feb 28th and I finally got my bfp on 3rd march very very faint which i discarded thinking I am dreaming and than again on 6th which was faint bfp. Hold on few more days. You might see it :). Good luck.

PS: you can refer to my thread for IB here
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/not-trying-not-preventing/1754009-these-pregnancy-symptoms.html


----------



## Xpecta

Hi Mel! I've had it with most of my pregnancies.

My first was quite heavy, but it was right after intercourse, so that could have had something to do with it. I don't know when it was though, but it was bright red like my period. 

The second time was literally a spot! About the size of a poppy seed.

This time, It was when I had a bm ( Sorry if TMI) So I half thought it was because of that. It was just with one wipe, but it was red as well. And that one was at 8dpo.

I got a positive on Monday which was 14 dpo. I was very nauseous from about 11-12 dpo, but got BFN's. Even today I took another test, and the line was SO faint, it was hardly there!

So it's still possible!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i forgot i also had implantation, and abut 3-4 days after that I tested.. i think it was about 3 days after i implanted that i wiped and had very dark blood in a streak, so I wiped again and had the same (not usual like pink like my period when it begins)... but after that, nothing.


----------



## cruise

mel28nicole said:


> Sweety21 and Xpecta you guys had implantation bleeding? What was yours like and how many days before your AF did you get it? I think I may have had IB but I'm five days late and still getting a BFN lol. Just trying to find some answers I guess

I've always had mid-cycle spotting starting at about 8dpo and continuing until AF at 12dpo. Very frustrating because I thought for sure it was IB but it wasn't. I hear it's a symptom of low progesterone. 

With both my chems there was no spotting until about 12 dpo. Then after it'd happen now and then. Pretty sure it was a precursor to loss, as I got my BFP before spotting started. 

With the most recent cycle, I experienced IB from 6dpo to 9dpo -- brown and pink, never had pink spotting before and never this early. Then no more spotting after early morning on 9dpo, knock on wood. I'm hoping it's a good sign that the egg has snuggled in deep & tight.


----------



## mel28nicole

Thanks ladies! I had brown discharge the 3rd, then nothing until late on the 4th wear my panty liner was covered with pinkish/reddish blood. used a tampon which was kinda covered but not bad at all. Woke up the next day with just a couple of brown spots on the tampon. Haven't had anything since. I've had some symptoms; sense of smell increased, acne, heartburn/indigestion, nausea, fuller breasts. I'm going to try to test again tomorrow when I'm a week late. My mom was 2 weeks late before she got a positive with me.


----------

